# Bachmann 4-8-4 Northern



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I broke the weak link drawbar on this loco. Bachmann is out of stock.

What would be the strongest material to make it from? Styrene or Brass.

I do not really see a short happeneing since it's all mounted on plastic.

Thanks!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

*Bachmann 4-8-4 Northern Issue*

That is what I meant to title it so I could get some advise.

Thanks!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> I broke the weak link drawbar on this loco. Bachmann is out of stock.
> 
> What would be the strongest material to make it from? Styrene or Brass.
> 
> ...


Make a new draw bar from an old credit card. It works all the time.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Credit card or styrene is easy to cut, shape and drill and have strength. If you happen to have the right tools to work with brass, it would be much stronger.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yay! Cool, Thanks for those tips!!!

I never even thought of an expited credit card...


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> Yay! Cool, Thanks for those tips!!!
> 
> I never even thought of an expited credit card...



I've used old credit cards not only for steam locomotives, but also for long consists of cars you plan to run together on one train.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I typically model HO. When I worked in a metal fab shop, our Water Jet operator made me draw bars for the Walthers well cars that were tied together by a draw bar. The metal ones do not break like the plastic ones. 

Old CC...great idea!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Draw bars made from expired credit cards won't break.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You guys might use plastic credit-card-style hotel keys, instead ... they don't have the number bumps like actual credit cards.

I've used the hotel keys on lots of projects ... works well with JB Weld. Give the surface of the card a very light sanding (or ScotchBrite rubdown) to add microscratches that will improve glue adhesion.

TJ


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Thanks TJ! Another great idea!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Old plastic store signage works great as well, a couple of signs have lasted me over 15 years already and I still have enough for a few more years...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> Old plastic store signage works great as well, a couple of signs have lasted me over 15 years already and I still have enough for a few more years...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Where did you find that stuff? Inquiring minds want to know!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I worked retail for 8 years, it was being tossed in favor of a new look. I figure it would be available from any major retailer, most for the asking.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

NIce!! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Look up sign companies in your phone book, they usually have a large collection of scrap styrene. You might have to haul away a small pile in return for getting what you want, but many will give it away for free.

Craig


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I made it out of an expired AAA card. 

I live in a rural area, so no sign makers near me. 

Oh well!!!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> I made it out of an expired AAA card.
> 
> I live in a rural area, so no sign makers near me.
> 
> Oh well!!!


Am glad I could help you out.


----------

